# Scheduled task fails - 0x80070569: Logon failure:



## RobertK

First post, so please assume I know nothing !

I am only a 'general' windows user, but have been asked to support an application, that runs on a Windows 2003 server.

A script has been set up, to backup the databases associated with this application. Interactively, this runs fine.

A 'local user' has been created, to run a 'scheduled task', in order to run the backups at night.

In the scheduled task, on the 'Task' tab, the 'Run as' is set to 'Local computer name\local user' and the 'set password' has been updated. 

This job usually runs once, and then fails there after with :-

"backup_xxx.job" (backup_xxx.cmd) 25/04/2007 20:00:00 ** ERROR **
The attempt to log on to the account associated with the task failed, therefore, the task did not run.
The specific error is:
0x80070569: Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer. Verify that the task's Run-as name and password are valid and try again. 


After some investigation, I have found that I probably need to add the user to the 'local security policy' called 'Log on as a batch job'.

Unfortunately the 'buttons' are grayed out and I cannot add the user ?

The server is connected to an enterprise network, and no doubt there are
group policies set, that I may be unaware off. My understanding is that my 'user' should have admin rights, so not sure where to go from here.

Any help appreciated


----------



## newhouse1390

You need to make sure the local account the computer is using to run the program has administrator rights.

You can verify this by right-clicking on My Computer > Manage > Local Users and Groups > Users > Right Click on the user and select properties > click the "Members Of" tab. 

List what groups are there.


----------



## RobertK

Sorry for the delay in replying, just had a long weekend off 

Many thanks for the advice. I have now added the local user, to a security group that does have the privilege to 'logon as a batch job'.

The scheduled job has now run successfully, as expected on several occaisions, so it all looks fixed. :smile:


----------

